

Ask HN: What software do they use to create Orielly webcasts?  - digamber_kamat

I happen to see this webcast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9C2x54Of-M I am wondering what software is used for that purpose.
======
amazingMe82
05-06 sec. shows Adobe Presenter. Try Adobe Connect

